# Audi Sport Performance Parts



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Does anyone have any of the items from this site fitted?

https://www.audi.com/en/experience-audi/audi-sport/audi-sport-performance-parts.html

I am somewhat interested in removing the rear seats and replacing with the Cross Strut

















The wheels look smart too.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I briefly considered the wheels until I found out how much they wanted for them, turns out I couldn't even afford the lube.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

_Audi performance parts_ are stunning, just like their prices....
akrapovich exhaust is set to 6000 eur.... [smiley=bomb.gif] cheapest price is for DSG paddles on steering wheel, around 900 eur....


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> akrapovich exhaust is set to 6000 eur.... [smiley=bomb.gif]


WOW  Those exhaust tips look amazing but at that price it won't be featuring :roll: I will step away from looking at mods I think


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

powerplay said:


> I briefly considered the wheels until I found out how much they wanted for them, turns out I couldn't even afford the lube.


 :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Barmybob said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > I briefly considered the wheels until I found out how much they wanted for them, turns out I couldn't even afford the lube.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Aerokit 1, 8900 pounds...


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Barmybob said:


> Does anyone have any of the items from this site fitted?
> 
> https://www.audi.com/en/experience-audi/audi-sport/audi-sport-performance-parts.html
> 
> I am somewhat interested in removing the rear seats and replacing with the Cross Strut


Been thinking about this for some time too, as have similar thoughts in removing the rear seats and getting this.

Problem is, no one can get me a flipping price!!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

If any of the above prices are anything to go by  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Does look smart that.

Bet you'll need to remortgage the house to buy it though.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

4,000 Euro + fitting... good luck with that :lol:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Strange how they sell Akrapovic exhaust via Audi Sport while if you go solo to Akrapovic website they don't even have Mk3 on their website. (their general offer for Audi is shoddy at best) :lol:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

that's why... 
Audi made an exclusive agreement with Akra so that you can buy their exhaust just trough them (Audi)... 
not unusual (unfortunately), Ducati do the same for Panigale exhausts...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'd like the strut brace.



> Audi Sport has developed a strut cross brace specifically for the TT - also made out of CFRP. It replaces the rear seats, reduces the weight by some 20 kilograms (44.1 lb) and enhances the torsional rigidity. The brace improves handling particularly when cornering at speed.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I'd like too (a bit less its price  )


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Lol you really have to be gullible to pay that kind of money for something that I guarantee you:
1. another shop sells better for less $
2. something that objectively very few people will find actual benefit from using. I don't imagine a lot of people here are hidden F1 drivers, that need that 6000$ kit to shave off those 0.08 seconds of their time on the Nurburgring :lol:

However I would like to dress my steering wheel in alcantara with that strip showing the center of the wheel.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

captainhero17 said:


> However I would like to dress my steering wheel in alcantara with that strip showing the center of the wheel.


Available on the configurator in Germany and I think UK too, it you use the app not the website.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Barmybob said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > However I would like to dress my steering wheel in alcantara with that strip showing the center of the wheel.
> ...


Which configurator? Is this post purchase? What website? What app?
(sooo many questions) :lol:


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

captainhero17 said:


> Which configurator? Is this post purchase? What website? What app?
> (sooo many questions) :lol:


When I was considering ordering a new RS I saw the wheel option on the German new car configurator, I am sure it was pointed out to me in my local dealer too when specifying the car on their app.

I will ask a German Audi contact if he can get them as an option, though the £ to € rate will make them expensive nowadays


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Ou yeah I thought that its a standard on the RS. I saw few of them with alcanara.

I know a guy who might be able to restitch mine with it. (I have the regular TT Quattro)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Barmybob said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > However I would like to dress my steering wheel in alcantara with that strip showing the center of the wheel.
> ...


Alcantara is best left on seats IMO. Horrible on steering wheels and I speak from experience of having a Boxster S with it - just gets grubby and needs constant cleaning. Each to their own of course


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> just gets grubby and needs constant cleaning. Each to their own of course


What else do I have to do during my weekends if not this? :lol: :lol:

(Oo my god how boring my life became ever since pushed to my 30s) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## MAW73 (Jun 2, 2019)

tt3600 said:


> I'd like the strut brace.
> 
> 
> 
> > Audi Sport has developed a strut cross brace specifically for the TT - also made out of CFRP. It replaces the rear seats, reduces the weight by some 20 kilograms (44.1 lb) and enhances the torsional rigidity. The brace improves handling particularly when cornering at speed.


I doubt in the real world there little benefit to fitting these parts other than on the track.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Been searching around for more details on these parts as was considering looking at the wheels as an upgrade option.

Given the comments on the prices on these parts are there any people on here that have taken the plunge and purchased any?


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, I Have fitted :
- Akrapovic exhaust
- Brake cooling kit
- Rear differential amplification

View attachment Preisliste Kunde 1.0.de.en.pdf


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Erty said:


> Yes, I Have fitted :
> - Akrapovic exhaust


Any chance we can get you to record your exhaust sound?

I was always curious how Akrapović sounds on TT MK3. (There are zero videos on YT)


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

I can't upload a MP3 file.
So have a look there : https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/201867-audi-tt-rs-bleu-ara/page/3/


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Erty said:


> I can't upload a MP3 file.
> So have a look there : https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/201867-audi-tt-rs-bleu-ara/page/3/


*"Désolé, il y a un problème

Cette pièce jointe n'est pas disponible. Elle a peut-être été supprimée ou la personne qui l'a partagée n'a pas la permission de la partager à cet endroit.
Code d'erreur 2C171/1"*

I dont speak Elvish but it seems the forum doesnt allow me to download the file :lol: 
Write to me how it sounds. Is it: Wrooooom, wroooooom! or Brmbbbb, brmmmmbrrrrbbb!?


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

captainhero17 said:


> Erty said:
> 
> 
> > I can't upload a MP3 file.
> ...


now that made me laugh!


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

captainhero17 said:


> Erty said:
> 
> 
> > I can't upload a MP3 file.
> ...


Sorry, try this : https://we.tl/t-nUeBkvxZPy


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Erty said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Erty said:
> ...


Yup this worked. 
Nice sound!


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Erty said:


> Yes, I Have fitted :
> - Akrapovic exhaust
> - Brake cooling kit
> - Rear differential amplification


Thanks for the Sharing the Brochure, those prices are Interesting to say the least! Can't imagine any of these parts being in the reduced to clear section anytime soon!


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

https://www.goapr-shop.de/en/audi-sport-gmbh/?p=1


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

The exhaust is not that bad with the discount at £3,000. If I had known that before I purchased the sports exhaust I probably would have got it.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Erty said:


> https://www.goapr-shop.de/en/audi-sport-gmbh/?p=1


Considering the Coilover kit, have messaged to understand if this is compatible with Mag ride, Wheels also stand out at the slightly reduced price, think they are forged so the weight saving an added benefit to the aesthetics.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as far as I know, the only coilover kit specifically dedicated to MR is done by KW, Eibach and other brands all offer the same kit for MR and non-MR equipped models


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> as far as I know, the only coilover kit specifically dedicated to MR is done by KW, Eibach and other brands all offer the same kit for MR and non-MR equipped models


Sure about this?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Erty said:


> https://www.goapr-shop.de/en/audi-sport-gmbh/?p=1


Thanks for posting that. Good find. Only issue is that UK doesn't appear in their list of countries when you enter your address. Anyone from UK bought from them?


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

You should send them an email...


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Erty said:


> You should send them an email...


Yep been doing that. Today they have confirmed they ship to UK. But haven't told me how I can order without having the right country. So asked again. It's hard work.....


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apologize, I misunderstood, I was referring to lowered spring kit, not the spring/shock assembly



Vorsprung20 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > as far as I know, the only coilover kit specifically dedicated to MR is done by KW, Eibach and other brands all offer the same kit for MR and non-MR equipped models
> ...


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

No Worries, im still awaiting a response from them to see if they are mag ride compatible, used english to german translate on google so that is probably confusing them!


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

So finally have a response on the Coilovers on the APR Germany link, they have commented that it is compatible with my vehicle although it will disengage the Mag ride functionality. Response below....

"It is possible to install this, see attached Manuel
You can not use the magnetic Ride Function after you have installed it 
If you Order the Part we will send it out with the Kit witch you need for the Magnetic Ride Car 
No Price difference"

Not 100% sure but sounds like it is the non Mag ride pack they are trying to sell me, (top of the picture below), not sure whether would offer Mag ride set up if it would not allow the Magnetic ride to be kept in use.

Given I have paid extra and wanted the Magnetic ride as an option on the car in purchasing I don't want to lose this option.

Anyone else had these fitted to a Mag ride car that could confirm>?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

with that kit you will loose the MR adjustment, as for all the various Eibach, KW and other coilover kits they offer for MR-equipped vehicles
KW offers the DCC kit that can be controlled electronically from a controller placed inside of the car or via their APP, but again the setting can't be changed from the MMI, as the OEM MR system does


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> with that kit you will loose the MR adjustment, as for all the various Eibach, KW and other coilover kits they offer for MR-equipped vehicles
> KW offers the DCC kit that can be controlled electronically from a controller placed inside of the car or via their APP, but again the setting can't be changed from the MMI, as the OEM MR system does


On that basis then, there are 2 kits available, 1 for cars with and the other for cars without Mag ride, but both don't allow mag ride to be utilsed?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I believe there are 2 different kits because of some existing difference between MR and non-MR OEM shocks
maybe t's for this that KW sells 2 different lowered spring kits, one for MR and the other for non-MR


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> I believe there are 2 different kits because of some existing difference between MR and non-MR OEM shocks
> maybe t's for this that KW sells 2 different lowered spring kits, one for MR and the other for non-MR


In that case then may have to consider some lowering springs only then, assuming there are Mag ride compatible options out there as don't wish too lose the mag ride option.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I thought the same, I want to keep MR me too.
The only brand who sells lowering spring for MR system is KW and they are adjustable (-10 to -25mm); H&R, Eibach &co all make the same kit for both MR and non-MR system, don't know why :?:


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

New Shoes Cleaned up and fitted....


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

The thread has moved around a bit but if people are interested in the TT carbon aero kit I'd recommend these guys in the UK.

https://automotivepassion.net/cat/audi/tt-ttrs/

Very hard to get hold of the performance parts here, these guys are a little cheaper and the quality is superb. I've got the full body kit on my TTS. Considering getting the lighter wheels in from Germany now 

Will upload a picture later.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

whaleboneuk said:


> The thread has moved around a bit but if people are interested in the TT carbon aero kit I'd recommend these guys in the UK.
> 
> https://automotivepassion.net/cat/audi/tt-ttrs/
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Also available via Awesome in Manchester


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I tried to find front brakes air scoops for TTS (8S0-088-511A) from several Audi sport parts sellers, but no result


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

My aero kit


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Vorsprung20 said:


> New Shoes Cleaned up and fitted....


They look brilliant. Very envious!

Did you end up fully refurbishing them?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

wow! [smiley=sunny.gif]



whaleboneuk said:


> My aero kit


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

whaleboneuk said:


> My aero kit


Works really well with the exclusive paint!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

whaleboneuk said:


> My aero kit


Looks good. Do you have any pics of the back?

Do you have an aftermarket TTS exhaust or is it standard


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

DPG said:


> whaleboneuk said:
> 
> 
> > My aero kit
> ...


Cheers! Standard exhaust at the moment but thinking about the akrapovic TTS exhaust...

Rear shot


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Vorsprung20 said:


> New Shoes Cleaned up and fitted....


Are you selling the alloys already?


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

langlord said:


> Vorsprung20 said:
> 
> 
> > New Shoes Cleaned up and fitted....
> ...


Didn't need to, good clean and Polish and they came up really well!


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

Erty said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Erty said:
> ...


Would you be able to send this link over again please, doesn't seem to work for me not sure if it's expired. I'm looking to take the plunge and get this exhaust to go with the r600 full intake and stage 1 happening now


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, it's expired.
Try this link : https://we.tl/t-dsF3vs29nJ


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

Erty said:


> Yes, it's expired.
> Try this link : https://we.tl/t-dsF3vs29nJ


Thanks Erty, even from that short clip you can hear the really nice rumble it has! Just to check your exhaust valves open when you pick dynamic or sport like the standard exhaust right, given this is an Audi part after all?


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes, the same as the OEM exhaust.


----------

